# Haii. Ewan. Pero hanggang dun na lang ata talaga ung amin.



## Seb_K

Hey guys, 

What is the exact meaning for this Tagalog phrase? 

"Haii. Ewan. Pero hanggang dun na lang ata talaga ung amin."

I can only translate a part of it ... Help please!


----------



## blue_jewel

Seb_K said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> What is the exact meaning for this Tagalog phrase?
> 
> "Haii. Ewan. Pero hanggang dun na lang ata talaga ung amin."
> 
> I can only translate a part of it ... Help please!


 

Ok let me try. But I can't really give you an exact or literal translation though the meaning or the thought is just the same. 


Sigh. I don't know. But maybe that was really the end of our relationship.

or

Sigh. I don't know. But maybe that was it for the two of us.

is referring to the relationship.

I hope this helps


----------



## Seb_K

What is the word for relationship here? Or was it only expressed in terms of using "it" (?)

Thanks for the explanation so far.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Relationship here refers to ''yung amin'' or ''ours.''  A pronoun is used to take its place.  Most of the time, this is interpreted as the end of an romantic affair.  But it could also mean any other joint undertaking - a buisness venture, etc.


----------

